# Bookmarks



## Melaninme (Aug 31, 2021)

How do I locate posts I've bookmarked?

TIA!


----------



## PatDM'T (Sep 19, 2021)

Melaninme said:


> How do I locate posts I've bookmarked?
> 
> TIA!


Click on your
avatar to go
to your profile.

On the menu
to the left 
you will see 
"Bookmarks"


----------



## Melaninme (Sep 19, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> Click on your
> avatar to go
> to your profile.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------

